# question on paprika



## chris_harper (Jan 15, 2007)

what is the difference between regular paprika and Smoky Hungarian Paprika ? i ask because i am going to make ranger's "lone steer brisket sauce".


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 15, 2007)

You have Hot Hungarian and sweet hungarian does it mention which?Hungarian paprika is superior by far!


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 15, 2007)

he lists "smoky hungarian paprika" as an ingredient. i have regular paprika.


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats fine, always use up whatcha got or save it for butt rub, get that good stuff next time :)


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 16, 2007)

Some paprikas are just hot some actually have flavor too. Most are just hot. I got some new stuff from Yeagers the other day called Ruby Red and it had lots of flavor and hot! Made my node run! Yummy!

I would imagine if it says smoky it might be either really hot or smoked.

Debi


----------



## pyre (Jan 16, 2007)

I found sweet hungarian paprika but I've never heard of smoked paprika.


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Guys   :) 



Go Here:  http://www.avalonwine.com/Smoked-Spa...Ingredient.php

For further information on Paprika...smoky and otherwise...some good info there.

Good luck *chris_harper* and let us know how the Lone Steer is when youv'e done it..

Thanks!  :) 

ranger72   8) 


OTBS # 14


----------



## joed617 (Jan 19, 2007)

I hate it when that happens, When I a cowd my node runs too :)

Joe


----------

